# anyone able to confidently pass on a Newf referral?



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

We may be adding a family pet to the house. The kids know two things. NOT ANOTHER GSD, and DEFINATELY NOT A DUTCHIE MOM!!!!!!!

I dont know of anyone with these dogs and dont really want to research breeders, genetics, etc. for myself. So, can anyone refer a Newf kennel? I will ship from anywhere in North America.

I have also heard that these dogs can run between 1500-2000?????? Is this true?

thanks!


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

The price is about right. My wife and I looked at them but then settled on a Black Russian Terrier- same amount of money, less shedding and no drool.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know much about them, other than watch out for bad knees in the lines. Newfies are one of the poster children for inherited cruciate (ACL) ruptures.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a pet dog training client who got hers from Springhaven Kennels. He is now about 9 months old and has just an awesome temperament, nice structure (bought as pet), parents had all their health clearances, etc. If this dog was an indication of what they produce, he's pretty much the total package.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice dogs, I know a few, can't recommend any breeders, but will warn you they do shed and drool a lot. They are by no means clean house dogs. They are super sweet though.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Just wanted to come back and update since I know I made a recommendation for Springhaven Kennel.

While I still really like the dog's temperament and structure, the owner had to take the breeder to arbitration with AKC/NCA to resolve a registration issue to remove the dog's limited to be shown. It has been a huge fiasco over the last few months but they did decide in the owners favor. Based on the breeder's handling of the issue, I would NOT recommend Springhaven Newfoundland's in the future.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Heavy shedding and drooling - great- can't wait to get one!](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My brother has a heavy jowled Presa and I had a St. Bernard yrs ago that drool about like a Newf. Do you like repainting the walls on a regular basis? :lol:
When the big droolers do a head shake it's like growing frickin stalagtites on your walls, cealing, and yes, YOU. :twisted:


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I would watch out for a Newfoundland shaking his head next to the dinner table with full of guests sitting there. It reminds me one of Beethoven's movies.


----------



## Mike Ivancevic (Feb 8, 2012)

Check out Darbydale Kennels here in Michigan. Nice big strong dogs, and this kennel produced a Westminster winner.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I would honestly say that the trouble with the Newfoundland breed is the fact that there are little to no trials for the dog to engage in, apart from Water Sport Trials which even though someone said "the dog just has to swim out and pull a "drowning person" or boat in" is obviously an ignorant statement.

Over here in Europe they very often grace the homestead and the breed clubs do little or nothing to ensure that the breed has healthy limbs, back, etc.

I had a white and black Newfoundland (Landseer) and would always recommend this over its "black brother". For one thing, it has a much less dense coat and is slightly taller, far more energetic (so much so that they tried to breed it into the Black Newfoundlands in Switzerland to give them more oomph!!)

The "drooling" affects a lot of breeds because of the "offene Lefzen" (open-hanging lips).

The Landseer has, in not great numbers, I was the first in Switzerland to do Begleithund and Swiss Schutzhund with the dog, in a small way contributed to the numbers doing dog sports. Competition Obedience is one thing they can do well.

The Landseer (at least my dog) is a one-man dog and very protective of owner and home. If the breed clubs over the world could pull their breeches up, I would have another. 

Mine was human friendly but one of the best guardian dogs I ever had.

People knock the dog sport but it is one way of "saving" the breeds - the breed clubs should be forced to give far, far, far, more consideration to gaitwork, hip dysplasia, spine problems etc. but as it is: the dog is mostly bought to ornament the garden, so why bother :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

get a Lab for a pet :-\"


----------



## gabriel lewszyk (Feb 16, 2012)

My family has a Newfoundland, this is our second. She's from Black Wolf Kennel, I love her but I'd suggest you to stay away from that breeder. She's full grown at 60 lbs, non-Newf temperament. I constantly get asked "is that a flat-coat?" Which is followed by her barking her head off at the stranger lol. She was super-shy with separation anxiety since 8 wks. I understand mistakes happen in breeding, but when the breeder stopped returning my calls after all the problems arose I lost faith in that place. That being said Flora (this newf) is probably my favorite dog I've ever had!! Helping her outgrow her problems sparked my interest in dog-training and has led to my interest in Schutzhund and now this forum. Check out this pic of her as a pup:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gsab415/IMG_0271.jpg


----------



## gabriel lewszyk (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh and the first Newfoundland we had was awesome. Much more what you'd expect from a Newfoundland. 100ish lbs, super friendly with everything, lived to 11. Unfortunately the breeder doesn't breed anymore.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I would honestly say that the trouble with the Newfoundland breed is the fact that there are little to no trials for the dog to engage in, apart from Water Sport Trials which even though someone said "the dog just has to swim out and pull a "drowning person" or boat in" is obviously an ignorant statement.
> 
> Over here in Europe they very often grace the homestead and the breed clubs do little or nothing to ensure that the breed has healthy limbs, back, etc.
> 
> ...


Gillian, from what I've always understood, the Newf was crossed with St. Bernards to "save" it as a breed because it was dwindling down. That cross produced the black and white dog. The name became popular because of a couple of paintings by Sir Edwin Landseer.
Not sure how factual that is but I've seen some great Landseer paintings. One in particular of a large black and white Newf type dog lying over a child on a beach.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob, it doesn't say anything about the St. Bernard in the literature from the Swiss Newfoundland Clubbut who knows. It isn't a colour variety of the black Newfoundlands as the Landseer is taller than the Newf and has much more vitality so it is said it is an inependent breed although crossed with the blacks years and years ago. It also doesn't have such a thick undercoat.

When I mentioned crossing the white and black with the black Newfs, this was an experiment carried out here about 20 years ago to try and inject a bit of "get up and go" into the very placid black Newfs. There is a brown Newfoundland, too but I guess it is similar in temperament to the black.


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Kat,
Have you been in contact with Tubby Miller from the Calgary area? He has owned and obedience trained Newfs for decades and might be able to help you locate a breeder.

Carolyn

QUOTE=Kat LaPlante;260851]We may be adding a family pet to the house. The kids know two things. NOT ANOTHER GSD, and DEFINATELY NOT A DUTCHIE MOM!!!!!!!

I dont know of anyone with these dogs and dont really want to research breeders, genetics, etc. for myself. So, can anyone refer a Newf kennel? I will ship from anywhere in North America.

I have also heard that these dogs can run between 1500-2000?????? Is this true?

thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Bob, it doesn't say anything about the St. Bernard in the literature from the Swiss Newfoundland Clubbut who knows. It isn't a colour variety of the black Newfoundlands as the Landseer is taller than the Newf and has much more vitality so it is said it is an inependent breed although crossed with the blacks years and years ago. It also doesn't have such a thick undercoat.
> 
> When I mentioned crossing the white and black with the black Newfs, this was an experiment carried out here about 20 years ago to try and inject a bit of "get up and go" into the very placid black Newfs. There is a brown Newfoundland, too but I guess it is similar in temperament to the black.



I can understand it being considered an independent breed now. Same with many breeds. I had a NorwichTerrier. At one time there were Norwichs with drop ears and some with prick ears. Fanciers decided to "create" a "new" breed and called the drop eared pups Norfolk terriers. That was just in the 70s here in the States (earlier in GB) but they now have two different body types and temperments.


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

after talking to a relative who owns a newfoundland, i was turned off by ANY large drooling breed (for a pet). It was ridiculous. dog is too heavy-coated to leave outside and all it does is sleep on the linoleum floor in front of the fridge. drool gets on EVERYTHING. meds are extra expensive for oversized dog. paw prints up the side of the door due to size. hair everywhere. drool dries on the walls. did I mention hair and drool? hair gets stuck in the drool, too. which dries on the walls, floor, everything. and since all the dog does is sleep, you have to walk around him and the hair and the drool. otherwise, very nice dog!


----------

